# Big Green Egg....just will not get hot....



## inkjunkie

Have had it for years now. Keep the ash cleaned out. Have only been using Royal Oak from Wally World. Have been lucky to ever see 350* on it. Fire ring is broke in two, not that it matters. Place I got it from in AZ gave me the quick run down on how to use it. They instructed me to fill it to the holes in the fire ring. In what little reading/video watching I have done seem like everyone loads it up with more charcoal than what I am using.


----------



## themule69

I load  my BGE with lump to the top of the fire basket just below the ring above it. I can get 750° + in no time. Ditch the bricketts and use lump. Take the time to get it going and stir the lump before putting the rack on if needed. Take the top off while you are getting it going. Then whatever top you have leave it wide open the whole time. Use the bottom to control temp.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## inkjunkie

I probably should have been a bit more specific, sorry. I am using Royal Oak lump charcoal. Have been battling with the temperature on it ever since we started using it daily several years back. The retailer we got it from had a class on it, they told us to use both the top and bottom vents to control the temp. Makes sense to only use the bottom.....Thanks for the advice....


----------



## themule69

inkjunkie said:


> I probably should have been a bit more specific, sorry. I am using Royal Oak lump charcoal. Have been battling with the temperature on it ever since we started using it daily several years back. The retailer we got it from had a class on it, they told us to use both the top and bottom vents to control the temp. Makes sense to only use the bottom.....Thanks for the advice....


I have found that a lot of retailers don't know how their products work. I lot of the people make minimum wage and are there just to make a check. Do you still have the book that came with it? The older book gives good detail of how to fire it up and use it. I'm not sure what they have in the book now days.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## inkjunkie

themule69 said:


> I have found that a lot of retailers don't know how their products work. I lot of the people make minimum wage and are there just to make a check. Do you still have the book that came with it? The older book gives good detail of how to fire it up and use it. I'm not sure what they have in the book now days.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Hmmm.....will have to ask the Boss, aka my wife, if she knows where the book is. Some things sort of vanished when we moved but it may still be here somewhere...


----------



## inkjunkie

Ernestina just haded me the book that came with our Egg....


----------

